# fangverbot für berufsfischer?



## thobi (21. Juni 2007)

hallo!
habe gehört,das die berufsfischer eine pause im jahr einlegen müssen!!!
was ist daran???
und wie kann ich erfahren,wann das ist???
danke für eure infos!!!
dickes petri an alle jünger!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



thobi schrieb:


> hallo!
> habe gehört,das die berufsfischer eine pause im jahr einlegen müssen!!!
> was ist daran???
> und wie kann ich erfahren,wann das ist???
> ...



Wo haste das denn gehört und vor allem: Welche Berufsfischer meinst du?

Ost- oder Nordsee?
Binnenfischer?
Alle Berufsfischer Deutschlands?
Alle Berufsfischer auf der ganzen Welt???;+#c;+


----------



## Fischpaule (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

......und eine Pause wobei, beim Fischen oder Verkaufen oder Saufen?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

habe ich auch gehgört, dass die großen fischtrawler und die kutter mit den schleppnetzen auf der ostsee pausieren müssen, genaueres weiß ich aber auch nicht
gruß


----------



## Micky (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Hier steht was: *KLICK*


----------



## Fischpaule (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Ach stimmt, davon habe ich doch schon am Rande gehört, hoffentlich steigen dann wenigstens die Preise für Seefisch damit die Leute noch was verdienen...     Ich dachte schon ein Fangverbot für Binnenfischer, das wäre ja ein Ding gewesen..


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

ein totales fangverbot wird es nicht geben, da würde die halbe wirtschaft abstürzen, aber es ist zumindest von vorteil so wie es jetzt ist. fang jetzt shcon seit fast 2 monaten keinen dorsch mehr und ich war recht oft draußen. auch auf den anderen campingplätzen am fehmarnbelt ist pilkerbaden angesagt. schlimm, schlimm...


----------



## der Berufsfischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

ey leute ihr habt doch alle kein plan davon berufsfischer müssen fangpausen machen aber ihr dürft alle weiter machen fällt euch nicht mal die ungerechtigkeit auf wir berufsfischer gehen kaputt dadurch und werden immer weniger müssen damit unsere familien ernähern und ihr werdet immer mehr und dürft immer weiter fischen und das ist genau falsche wenn mann was schonen will denn muss man zusammen halten und denn müssen alle pausen machen und nicht nur die berufsfischer deren existens davon abhängt denkt da mal drüber nach :beipiel:ein angelkutter fährt mit 30leuten raus wobei jeder 5dorsche fängt ein dorsch hat um es wenig zu sagen nur ein kilo bei den 30leuten wären das 150kilo dorsch am tag mit wind tagen wären das sagen wir 250tage die der kutter auf see fährt sind es 37500kilo es gibt in der ostsee aber mehr als 40 solche kutter gehen wir nochmal von 30schiffen aus sind 112500kg dorsch .das war jetzt die rechnung der angel schiffe und schaut selber wie viele boote und brandungsangler es noch gibt.und dabei kann der fisch nicht geschont werden ihr rottet sie nämlich mit aus.und noch was wir berufsfischer müssen wenn wir die schleppnetzfischerei betreiben 3seemeilen von der küstenlinie abbleiben,die trollfischer(schleppangler)jedoch dürfen bis auf´n strand brettern.wo bleibt da die gerechtigkeit#c


----------



## nordman (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

he berufsfischer, das ist bestimmt interessant, was du da schreibst, aber ohne absætze und satzzeichen kann das kein mensch lesen...


----------



## Wanne (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



nordman schrieb:


> he berufsfischer, das ist bestimmt interessant, was du da schreibst, aber ohne absætze und satzzeichen kann das kein mensch lesen...


 
|good:


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

@Berufsfischer
Sicher sollten sich da die Angler auch ein klein wenig an die eigene Nase fassen aber im Gegensatz zum kommerziellen Fischfang, sind die Mengen der Angler verschwindend gering (Fangquote für westliche Ostsee 2006 allein 28400t kommerziell), zumal die Berufsfischer ja auch daran verdienen wenn sie mit den Anglern rausfahren. Ein höherer Preis für die Fische würde euch sicher helfen und eure Existenz sichern. Nur dieses ist schwer durchzusetzen, da ja von außerhalb viel billiger Fisch reinkommt.
Ich kann deinen Ärger aber sehr gut verstehen, ich würde es auch nicht prickelnd finden wenn ich nicht uneingeschränkt meiner Profession nachgehen könnte....


----------



## der Berufsfischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

wer es lesen will kann es auch lesen und für die die es nicht lesen können (gebt euch nicht auf und lernt lesen und schreiben 0800/5632851) kleiner scherz am rande


----------



## der Berufsfischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @Berufsfischer
> Sicher sollten sich da die Angler auch ein klein wenig an die eigene Nase fassen aber im Gegensatz zum kommerziellen Fischfang, sind die Mengen der Angler verschwindend gering (Fangquote für westliche Ostsee 2006 allein 28400t kommerziell), zumal die Berufsfischer ja auch daran verdienen wenn sie mit den Anglern rausfahren. Ein höherer Preis für die Fische würde euch sicher helfen und eure Existenz sichern. Nur dieses ist schwer durchzusetzen, da ja von außerhalb viel billiger Fisch reinkommt.
> Ich kann deinen Ärger aber sehr gut verstehen, ich würde es auch nicht prickelnd finden wenn ich nicht uneingeschränkt meiner Profession nachgehen könnte....


sorry ich kenne keinen berufsfischer der mit angler rausfährt. das geht schon alleine wegen der sbg und der wasserschutz nicht.


----------



## nordman (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

nee, das ist ruecksichtslos, so zu schreiben. und verdammt anstrengend. ich lese solche postings nicht durch, wenn ich anfangen muss, zu rætseln, wo ein satz anfængt oder aufhørt.

wenn ich mir den sinn erst stueck fuer stueck erarbeiten muss, ist es mir zu blød.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



nordman schrieb:


> nee, das ist ruecksichtslos, so zu schreiben. und verdammt anstrengend. ich lese solche postings nicht durch, wenn ich anfangen muss, zu rætseln, wo ein satz anfængt oder aufhørt.
> 
> wenn ich mir den sinn erst stueck fuer stueck erarbeiten muss, ist es mir zu blød.


wenn du schon so kleinlich bist dann schreibe bitte auch nach einem satz groß weiter denk dran der der das besser kann sollte mit gutem beispiel voran gehen:q:q:q


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> sorry ich kenne keinen berufsfischer der mit angler rausfährt. das geht schon alleine wegen der sbg und der wasserschutz nicht.



Na was meinst du denn wem die Kutter gehören, wo so viele Angler drauf sind, das sie sich gegenseitig die Köder um die Ohren hauen - vielleicht nicht mehr das ganze Jahr aktiv - aber zum größten Teil Berufsfischer


----------



## der Berufsfischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Na was meinst du denn wem die Kutter gehören, wo so viele Angler drauf sind, das sie sich gegenseitig die Köder um die Ohren hauen - vielleicht nicht mehr das ganze Jahr aktiv - aber zum größten Teil Berufsfischer


ich mein es nicht ich weiß es das angelschiffe keine berufsfischer sind wie denn auch geht garnicht


----------



## micha_2 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Erst wenn alle anreiner Staaten mit machen wird aus dem schutz der dorsche ein schuh draus. es muss eine schonzeit von mindest jan-maerz her und ein generelles verbot für die laichgebiete. es kann nich sein das die deutschen ostseefischer ihre quote voll haben u dann die nordsee und ausländischen fischer hier alles platt machen


----------



## der Berufsfischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



micha_2 schrieb:


> Erst wenn alle anreiner Staaten mit machen wird aus dem schutz der dorsche ein schuh draus. es muss eine schonzeit von mindest jan-maerz her und ein generelles verbot für die laichgebiete. es kann nich sein das die deutschen ostseefischer ihre quote voll haben u dann die nordsee und ausländischen fischer hier alles platt machen


wo sind denn die laichgebiete kannst du mir das sagen und die müssen mitmachen die ausländischen staaten und warum soll ich dir das mal sagen EU sagt dir das was wir haben richtlinien und da müssen sich alle dran halten ausser russland aber die können hier so oder so nichts machen


----------



## J-son (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> wenn du schon so kleinlich bist dann schreibe bitte auch nach einem satz groß weiter denk dran der der das besser kann sollte mit gutem beispiel voran gehen:q:q:q



Wenigstens weiss man wo der Satz anfängt bzw. aufhört...und auch mit "ihr habt doch alle keinen plan" anzufangen, ist eigentlich 'ne Frechheit.#d
Sorry für Offtopic, aber das musste jetzt sein.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Dorschhammer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Für Nordman, extra mit Groß und Kleinschreibung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja ihr habt recht das muss ich sagen das stimmt was berufsfischer sagt und auch falk ausser das mit der ganzjahres schonzeit da bin ich anderer meinung


----------



## nordman (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> wenn du schon so kleinlich bist dann schreibe bitte auch nach einem satz groß weiter denk dran der der das besser kann sollte mit gutem beispiel voran gehen:q:q:q



das hat nichts mit kleinlich zu tun. meine beitræge sind trotz kontinuierlicher kleinschreibung immer gut leserlich.

deine beitræge werden von mindestens 3/4 aller leute, die dieses thema ansehen, gar nicht gelesen. aber vielleicht ist es ja das, was du willst.

und zum thema: nur ein ganzjæhriges fangverbot kann den ostseedorsch noch retten, und zwar fuer einige jahre. sonst hat user berufsfischer næmlich in ein paar jahren nichts mehr, was er noch fischen kann.


----------



## dorschjäger007 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Ein Fangverbot für die Berufsfischer ist gegenüber den Landwirten innerhalb der EU ungerecht. 
Wenn ein Fischer in 3.,4.Generation oder auch noch längerer Familientradition fischt, dann kann man ihm nicht ohne eine Alternative, seine Lebensgrundlage nehmen.

Das die Dänen sowie etliche osteuropäische Kutterkapitäne gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, ist für mich immer wieder ein Schlag in's Gesicht.
Hier sind die Ordnungsbehörden gefragt, diese Verstöße müssen nachhaltig verfolgt werden.
Das gleiche gilt für die "bösen Buben" unter den Nebenerwerbsfischern.

Allerdings haben Fangquoten auch eine selektive Wirkung, die Anzahl der Fischer wird weniger und Neueinsteiger gibt es kaum.

Um auf die Zahlen der Fänge der Hobbyangelei einzugehen, diese Fänge werden in der Regel ohne die verheerende Wirkung der sinnlosen Beifänge getätigt - und oftmals lebt eine ganze Region von der Angeltouristik.

In meinem Revier, die Flensburger Aussenförde, ist aber eine deutliche Zunahme an Dorschen zu verzeichnen. Auch die Größe der (von mir) gefangenen Tiere nimmt deutlich zu: War  vor 5 Jahren noch  40 cm ein Standardmass, so sind die Fänge heute in Regel um die 50 cm und  Exemplare von 60 cm und mehr sind auch möglich -  wohlbemerkt, mit der Handangel gefangen.


----------



## nordman (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



dorschjäger007 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fischer in 3.,4.Generation oder auch noch längerer Familientradition fischt, dann kann man ihm nicht ohne eine Alternative, seine Lebensgrundlage nehmen.



stimmt, man kann auch so lange warten, bis dieser sich die lebensgrundlage selbst genommen hat. dann gibts keine grossen diskussionen mehr. 

ich sehe es eher so, dass ein fangverbot einegsetzt werden muss, auch im sinne des berufsfischers, damit in seiner familie die tradition fortgesetzt werden kann, und auch die 5. und 6. generation noch fischen kann.

so wie es im moment læuft, wird das næmlich nichts mehr. und da regelungen im bereich der fischerei nur im interesse von lobbyisten getroffen werden, wird es auch so bleiben.

der ostseedorsch wird in der versenkung verschwinden, und wir alle werden es mit ansehen...


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Ich weiß nicht, warum ihr Berufsfischer so angreift. Wenn man manchmal liest, was hier so schriftlich abgeht, komme ich bei ihm eigentlich ganz gut klar.
Leider gehen die Diskussionen immer ins Leere. Immer die anderen sollen sich beschränken. Ich will hier nicht die Lanze für den Stand der Berufsfischer brechen, aber die Diskussion sollte ehrlich bleiben.
Wenn man z.B. den neuesten Blinker S 6 liest, kann einem nur noch übel werden. Da läßt sich jemand aus, das er kein schlechtes Gewissen bei der Laichdorschangelei hat, weil ja sowieso nur die Berufsfischer die Schuld haben und - und jetzt kommt das dicke Teil "* bei diesen Mengen sind die von Anglern geefangenen rund 100.000 Dorsche kaum wiederzufinden*
Ich habe mich bereits per Leserbrief dazu geäußert, glaube aber nicht, dass man das drucken wird. Offenbar betreibt der Blinker mal wieder Inserentenpflege.
Zusammengefaßt: Beide Seiten fangen erheblich Dorsch. Wenn Schonmaßnahmen, dann gemeinsam und von allen!


----------



## nordman (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Leider gehen die Diskussionen immer ins Leere. Immer die anderen sollen sich beschränken.



sehe ich keineswegs so! totales fangverbot gilt fuer alle, auch fuer angler! muss ja nicht auf dauer sein, aber sagen wir mal, fuer 5 jahre.

und das gilt ja nicht nur fuer den ostseedorsch. dem atlantischen heilbutt wuerde so eine schutzmassnahme auch sehr gut tun.

das problem ist, dass solche massnahmen viel zu viele finanzielle interessen beruehren, weshalb sie schlicht und ergreifend undurchführbar sind. in nordamerika ist man da schon weiter.


----------



## Keule1988 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Also naja man kann nicht Fischer mit anglern vergleichen . Also ein angelkutter fängt nie alle Fische aus einem schwarm die kleinen fische beissen nicht an und die 3 die gerissen werden machen den schwarm von kleinen nicht kaputt . Die meisten großen Dorsche beissen auch nicht an und die meisten gehen eh wieder vom haken weil die meiten dann zuviel rumzappeln . naja beim Fischer im netzt naja beim schleppen er hakt den ganzen grund ab danach ist da nichts mehr . wenn die ersten größeren fische im netzt sind dann kommt da kein kleiner mehr raus und werden dann von den nächsten großen zerdrückt . oder so schwer verletzt das sich dann nur noch die krabben freuen. wenn der fischer durch einen schwarm durch ist ist nicht einer über nagut vllt 3 oder 4 die schnell genug waren aber naja die kann man nicht als schwarm bezeichnen.  das es bald keinen dorsch mehr gibt müssen auch die fischer zugeben und um so mehr sie fangen um so ehr gibt es keinen mehr aber die meisten fischer denken an jetzt und heute wie sie ehr geld verdienen was in 2 jahren ist darüber denken sie nicht wirklich nach hab mal mit einigen geredet und deren ansichten sind manchmal wirklich weltfremd wenn man das mal so sagen darf.


----------



## raubangler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



dorschjäger007 schrieb:


> Ein Fangverbot für die Berufsfischer ist gegenüber den Landwirten innerhalb der EU ungerecht.
> Wenn ein Fischer in 3.,4.Generation oder auch noch längerer Familientradition fischt, dann kann man ihm nicht ohne eine Alternative, seine Lebensgrundlage nehmen.


 
Na, der Vergleich mit den Landwirten hinkt aber gewaltig.
Es ist doch wohl ein kleiner Unterschied, ob jemand sein eigenes Land bewirtschaftet oder die Resourcen der Algemeinheit ausplündert!


----------



## 1052bjrn (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Um auf die Frage zurück zukommen das Fangverbot gilt von juli bis anfang september.
Guter Link von Mickey (Klick).


----------



## der Berufsfischer (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



1052bjrn schrieb:


> Um auf die Frage zurück zukommen das Fangverbot gilt von juli bis anfang september.
> Guter Link von Mickey (Klick).


wenn dann lies den text mal bitte richtig. für die westlich ostsee sind es drei wochen und für die östliche ostsee zwei monate.


----------



## J-son (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, der Vergleich mit den Landwirten hinkt aber gewaltig.
> Es ist doch wohl ein kleiner Unterschied, ob jemand sein eigenes Land bewirtschaftet oder die Resourcen der Algemeinheit ausplündert!



|good:


----------



## raubangler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> ...
> Ohne Fischer und Küstenbewohner gäbe es keine Deiche.
> ...


 
Ohne Küstenbewohner bräuchte man auch keine Deiche|wavey:.


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Wenn man sich selbst Raubangler nennt, sorgt man in dieser Debatte dafür, das man entweder nicht ernst genommen werden kann oder nicht ernst genommen werden will.
Leider verkommen diese Debatten immer wieder zum gleichen Schwachsinn. Kein Wunder, das niemand die Angler als Ganzes ernst nimmt.


----------



## dorschjäger007 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Um noch einmal auf meinen Vergleich der Landwirtschaft/Berufsfischerei zurück zukommen. Dieser Vergleich hinkt keineswegs:
Auch hier sollten Mittel der EU so eingesetzt werden, um für diese Fischer finanzielle Ausgleiche und Zukunftsperspektiven zu schaffen.

Wer sich dafür interessiert, sollte mal googeln ("North Atlantic Salmon Fund" oder "[SIZE=-1]Orri Vigfusson,") [/SIZE]und sich die Entwicklung rund um den Atlantischen Lachs anschauen. Dort sind auch Ausgleichsmassnahmen für die kommerzielle Lachsfischerei, teils aus privater Hand und durch die EU betimmt, geschaffen worden.

Und noch ein Satz für diejenigen, welche immer gleich die Keule hervor holen und auf die Berufsfischer eindreschen:
Nur ein freiwillig gefundener Kompromiss, der von allen Seiten getragen werden kann, führt auf Dauer zum Erfolg!


----------



## Chris7 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wenn man sich selbst Raubangler nennt, sorgt man in dieser Debatte dafür, das man entweder nicht ernst genommen werden kann oder nicht ernst genommen werden will.
> Leider verkommen diese Debatten immer wieder zum gleichen Schwachsinn. Kein Wunder, das niemand die Angler als Ganzes ernst nimmt.





Entschuldige, Dolfin, aber jetzt bist DU über´s Ziel hinaus geschossen! Was hat der Mitgliedsname mit dieser Diskussion zu tun?


----------



## raubangler (29. Juni 2007)

*Benutzername*



dorschjäger007 schrieb:


> Um noch einmal auf meinen Vergleich der Landwirtschaft/Berufsfischerei zurück zukommen. Dieser Vergleich hinkt keineswegs:
> Auch hier sollten Mittel der EU so eingesetzt werden, um für diese Fischer finanzielle Ausgleiche und Zukunftsperspektiven zu schaffen.
> ...



Das passiert doch auch!
Such' mal nach "Fischereistrukturfonds".

Und weitere Fanggebiete zum Plattmachen werden von der EU auch aufgekauft und den EU-Fischern günstig überlassen - siehe Senegal.

Die Fischer spielen wie die Landwirte das gleiche Spiel:
Je größer das Gejammer, desto mehr Subventionen erhält man.
Und da der Erfolg ihnen Recht gibt, kann man es ihnen auch nicht verübeln.


----------



## Chris7 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Aber mal ganz am Rande... 

Was spricht denn eigentlich gegen ein Fangverbot für ALLE? Und mit "ALLE" meine ich auch die Angler! Ok, ich gebe zu, daß ich die letzten Diskussionen zum Thema "Laichdorschschutz" nicht mehr im Ganzen verfolgt habe und somit auch nicht weiß, ob sich darüber schon mal ausgelassen wurde. Aber wenn schon über ein Fangverbot für Berufsfischer nachgedacht wird, warum wird dann die Ostsee nicht mal eine Zeit lang für jeglichen Fischfang gesperrt? Dazu noch ganzjährige Schutzgebiete und es dürfte eine ganze Menge für die Erhaltung des Ostseedorsches getan sein. 

Uns Angler träfe diese Regelung doch nun wirklich am geringsten!


----------



## Janbr (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Hallo,

ich möchte hier auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema Berufsfischer vs. Hobbyangler abgeben.

Es werden zur Wiederansiedlung bestimmter Fischarten wie dem Lachs ganz enorme Anstrengungen unternommen. Diese reichen von lokalen Aktionen (z.B. Wanderfischprogramm NRW) über den Aufkauf von Fangquoten von Berufsfischern bis zur politischen Ebene aller Atlantikanrainer (Irland stellt die Stellnetzfischerei auf Lachs ein)

Im gleichen Zeitrahmen stehen z.B. in der Fisch & Fang solche Berichte:

*276 Lachse bis über 22 Kilo: Vom 25. bis 28. April wurde das diesjährige Trollingmasters rund um die dänischen Insel Bornholm durchgeführt.*

Was soll das? Wo bleibt hier das oft zitierte Bild des Anglers als Naturschützer? 

Es geht meiner Meinung nach nicht darum wer wieviel Fisch entnimmt. Jeder sollte in seinem Rahmen der Möglichkeiten handeln. 

Das Argument, was sind die Mengen die durch Angler entnommen werden im Gegensatz zur Berufsfischerei, ist ein mehr als fadenscheiniges Argument. Müsste ich nicht dann auch z.B. folgerichtig sagen, die Abgase meines Autos spielen keine Rolle gegenüber den Abgasen der Industrie, also egal ob ich nen Kat hab oder nicht. Wenn ich einen Liter Altöl im nächsten Fluss entsorge, ist das eine verschwindend geringe Menge gegenüber den mengen den die Schifffahrt täglich in die Meere einbringt. Also mach ich meinen nächsten Ölwechsel am Rhein?

Es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber solch ein Verhalten führt dazu, dass die ganze Gruppe der Angler unglaubwürdig wird. Ich kann mich nicht für den Schutz der Natur oder einer Fischart einsetzten und genau dieser Fischart selbst nachstellen, unabhängig von den Mengen die ich entnehme. Es ist nämlci im Grunde genommen dem Lachs egal warum er nicht ablaichen konnte, es macht keinen unterschied ob er durch berufs- oder Hobbyfischer entnommen wurde.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mal darüber nachdenk und über euer eigenes Verhalten nachdenkt bevor Ihr mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt. Ein altes Sprichwort sagt, wenn du mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigst, zeigen immer 4 Finger der Hand auf dich. Anders gesagt, wer im Glashaus sitzt.......

Es wäre auch schön wenn euch dieser Beitrag zum diskutieren anregen würde und nicht nur dazu die Rechtschreibfehler eurer Vorgänger zu verbessern. Denn auch hier gilt, wer im Glashaus......

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Chris7 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte hier auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema Berufsfischer vs. Hobbyangler abgeben.
> 
> ...





100%ige Zustimmung!!! #6#6#6|good:


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Hallo Chris,
ich schaue seit langem auf die Namen, die sich mancheiner hier gibt. Raufischer ist noch harmlos, was da einzeln so zugeht. Ich finde, es zeigt wenig Feeling, wenn man sich so nennt und dann so argumentiert. Ist aber seine Sache..

Hallo JanBr,
zu Deiner Kritik auch ein paar Worte. Auch mir gefallen solche Schlagzeilen nicht. Sie gefallen mir nicht, weil sie völlig falsche Bilder wiedergeben.
Die Tatsache in Bornholm sieht so aus, dass dort über 200 Boote in 4 Angeltagen die Anzahl der lachse gefangen haben,  die dort dort monierst. Also mal ganz grob: 1 Lachs pro Boot in 4 Tagen.
So ist der Fakt.
Der Großteil dieser Lachse entstammen ganz speziellen Besatzprogrammen, die zur Förderung der Fischerei im Meer aufgelegt sind. Viele dieser Programme wären anders nie realisiert. Z.B. bezahlt der Bootsanglerclub aus seiner Kasse jährlich 10tausende von Meerforellen und Lachsen für den Besatz. Einfach mal erkundigen....
Also, es bringt nicht viel immer auf die anderen zu zeigen. Ich laß dir per PN auch eine andere Sichtweise der Lachsangelei zukommen, die Du offenbar bevorzugst. Auch da gibts Totschlagargumente...


----------



## Janbr (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo JanBr,
> zu Deiner Kritik auch ein paar Worte. Auch mir gefallen solche Schlagzeilen nicht. Sie gefallen mir nicht, weil sie völlig falsche Bilder wiedergeben.
> Die Tatsache in Bornholm sieht so aus, dass dort über 200 Boote in 4 Angeltagen die Anzahl der lachse gefangen haben, die dort dort monierst. Also mal ganz grob: 1 Lachs pro Boot in 4 Tagen.
> So ist der Fakt.
> ...


 
Hallo Dolfin,

ich bezweifle ja nicht das wir als Angler (muss jetzt jeder für sich entscheiden ob er damit angesprochen ist) viel für den Umweltschutz und die Wiedereinbürgerung verschiedener Arten tun. Ich bin zwar bekennender C&R Angler, sehe dies aber nicht als allein seligmachende Weisheit an. Soll heissen, auch ich entnehme Fische zum "Abendessen" aus dem Gewässer (Sowohl Süß- als auch Salzwasser). Nur ist dies für meinen Geschmack nicht vergleichbar mit einem "Wettfischen" mit Punktesystem auf eine aussterbende Art. Es geht mir hier auch nicht darum ob ein Lachs pro Boot oder 1 Tonne Lachs pro Boot entnommen wird. Es geht darum, ein Zeichen zu setzten bevor ich von Anderen einfordere sich zu ändern. Was ich von Anderen erwarte, muss ich vorleben, sonst bin ich unglaubwürdig, oder?#c

Es enzieht sich meinem Verständniss warum Lachse in vielen (allen?) Bundesländern im Süßwasser ganzjährig geschont sind und im Meer nicht. Ein Lachs der im Meer gefangen wird und entnommen wird, kann letztlich auch nicht zum Erhalt der Art beitragen. Ist für mich unlogisch. Es muss hier jeder selbst entscheiden wie er dazu steht, ich für meinen Teil gehe weder zum Angeln auf aufsteigende Laichlachse irgendwo in Norwegen oder Schweden, noch würde ich jeden in der freien Wildbahn gefangene Lachs entnehmen. Das ist meine Einstellung.

Ich denke ganz einfach solche Berichte schaden ganz einfach mehr als sie nützen. Gut durch solche Veranstaltungen werden Gelder eingenommen, die zu einem Teil in Artenschutzprogramme fließen. Ist das nicht etwas nach dem Motto: Fight for peace is like fucking for virginity?? Lachswettangeln um die Lachse zu schützen??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Wir weichen natürlich etwas vom Thema ab. Aber ich will auch nicht ausweichen:
Der Lachs ist zur Zeit in der Ostsee sicher nicht bedroht. Es gab Zeiten, da kostete der Dorsch auf Bornholm z.B das dreifache, als der Lachs. Wie es zur Zeit aussieht, weiß ich nicht, da die Lachsfischerei aus anderen, als Masseproblemen, beschränkt wurde.
Die Gemeinschaftsangeln, die dort auf der Ostsee stattfinden haben auf alle Fälle ein Problem nicht: Die Verwertung ist nie
problematisch. Jeder nimmt gern seinen Fisch mit nach Hause.
Und auf den Einzelnen gerechnet, ist das auch keine Massenproblem.


----------



## oli (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Hallo!

Ich bin gestern vom Dorschangeln aus Polen gekommen, eigentlich wollten wir in 2 Woch 8 mal mit dem Kutter raus, bei der ersten Ausfahrt wurden max. 8 Dorsche pro Mann gefangen, keiner über 50cm, eher viel kleiner.

Dann wurde uns von der Crew mitgeteil:

pro Tag und Angler 7 Fische und min. 38cm, 

für Berufsfischer kein Dorschfang mehr, Plattfisch schon.

und das Ganze gemäß eines Abkommens der Ostseeanreinerstaaten!!!

Wir haben daher den Urlaub an Strand, Restaurant und Kneipe verlegt.
Wißt ihr was?
Es war trotzdem geil!

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Fishcop (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Hallo erstmal!
Ich hab' lange überlegt, ob ich hier meinen Senf mal dazugeben soll und nun ist es passiert! 

Diese Diskussionen, daß *die anderen *immer schuld haben nur ich nicht, finde ich immer wieder schrecklich!
Sicherlich gibt es auf beiden Seiten schwarze Schafe, die dann den gesamten Bestand repräsentieren! 
Es heißt nicht der Berufsfischer/Angler sondern die Berufsfischer/Angler!
Fakt ist jedoch mal, der eine macht's um was für sich und seine Familie aufs Brot zu bekommen und der andere, weil er seine Freizeit verbringen möchte.

Was bei all den Diskussionen nicht vergessen werden darf ist die Tatsache, daß die *Betriebe*, die einem Fangverbot unterliegen weiterlaufende Kosten haben (welche die Sportangler nunmal tatsächlich nicht haben!)!
Diese sind auch nicht ganz unerheblich!
Da wären u. a. Beispielsweise für die Fahrzeuge Liegegebühren, div. Versicherungen und evtl. noch Darlehenstilgungen!
Für die Eigner kommen dann noch div. Versicherungskosten, Genossenschaftsbeiträge usw. dazu!
Also insgesamt nicht von Pappe was ein Betrieb monatlich an fixen Kosten hat!
In den Zeiträumen wo dann noch Fischerei betrieben wird, kommen natürlich noch die Betriebskosten wie z.B. Kraftstoff und Personal dazu!
Apropos Personal, was passiert mit den Besatzungen in den Fangverbotszeiträumen? Arbeitslos - kann's auch nicht sein, oder?

Diese "kurzen" Zeiträume sind schon recht hart und führen manchen Betrieb an den Rand des Ruins - aber totalen Fangstopp - gar über Jahre? Das kann's nicht sein!
Das mag zwar Sinnvoll erscheinen - aber nur im ersten Anschein!

Die Berufsfischerei ist seit Jahren mit auferlegten Fangmengen "gesegnet" und muß sich danach richten. Was dem einzelnen passiert der's nicht tut, steht auf nem anderen Blatt (und hier nicht zur Debatte!)

Daher finde ich die Regelung mit Stückzahlen pro Person und Tag für Hobbyangler nicht schlecht.
Nun kann man - wie hier im Fred schon vorgekommen - auch sagen, daß es nicht lohnt für X kg Fisch einmal quer durch die BRD zu fahren.
Für wieviel kg Fisch fahren denn bitteschön einige ganz nach Norwegen??

Nun steinigt mich 

Gruß von der Küste
Fishcop 
<°))))><(-cop


----------



## BennyO (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Ich muss dir in allen Punkten voll Recht geben.
Sehe die Situation genauso wie du.
Hast du wirklich super auf den Punkt gebracht.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

@der Berufsfischer

das fangverbot für euch ist keineswegs ungerecht, ihr seid doch der hauptverursacher für die überfischung und bedrohung der fischbestände! ihr fangt alles weg. wir angler fangen am tag vielleicht 20 dorsche, mit glück mal mehr. und ihr fangt viel mehr! ich bin in burgstaaken mal an nem kutter vorbeigelaufen, als die die fische auf eis gelegt haben, da wurde der eine gefragt wie viel sie denn hätten und der meinte: heute nur 70 kisten.
hallo hab ich da was verpasst? "nur" 70 kisten?
da beschwerst du dich, dass ihr ein fangverbot habt? es ist klar, dass du das geld bvrauchst, aber irgendwann wird es den fisch nicht mehr geben den ihr braucht, gerade weil ihr ihn ohne pause befishct habt. und dann ist er für alle weg, für immer

eine statistik besagt, dass alle angler dieser welt in einem jahr so viel fisch fangen wie alle kutter eines großen hafens an einem tag


----------



## hornijäger (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

@ dorsch freak

Bin ganz deiner meinung #6

gruß
hornijäger


----------



## dorschjäger007 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ..........eine statistik besagt, dass alle angler dieser welt in einem jahr so viel fisch fangen wie alle kutter eines großen hafens an einem tag




Welche Statistik hast Du denn da gefunden:q|kopfkrat?

Und so einfach ist die Situation bestimmt nicht, aber ich nehme dein Alter mal mit auf die Waage..........


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



dorschjäger007 schrieb:


> Welche Statistik hast Du denn da gefunden:q|kopfkrat?
> 
> Und so einfach ist die Situation bestimmt nicht, aber ich nehme dein Alter mal mit auf die Waage..........


 

das ist eine statistik, die ich hier mal gelesen hab!


mit dem alter hat das alles nichts zu tun, nach 10 jahren angeln auf fehmarn versteh ich ganz gut wovon ich rede


----------



## der Berufsfischer (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

@dorsch freak
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> @dorsch freak
> #h#h#h#h#h


 

lol


morgen abend um 22.15 Uhr mal alle ZDF einschalten da kommt was zum thema weltweite überfischung


----------



## dorschjäger007 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> das ist eine statistik, die ich hier mal gelesen hab!
> 
> 
> mit dem alter hat das alles nichts zu tun, nach 10 jahren angeln auf fehmarn versteh ich ganz gut wovon ich rede



Und was lernen wir daraus,,,man sollte nicht alles glauben was man liest.

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft. In solchen öffentlichen Foren ist es besser, nur das zu posten, was man - oder - sich auch tatsächlich beweisen kann. "Hören sagen" oder "irgendwann gelesen" führt nur dazu, dass man unglaubwürdig wird.

Lese dir doch noch einmal den Beitrag von Fishcop durch, für mich sind dort einige sehr wichtige Punkte aufgeführt.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Was man sich bei allen Diskussionen klar machen sollte:
>Angler können kein Meer leerfischen (Süßwasser schon - je nach Größe des Gewässers)...

>Angler verursachen wesentlich weniger Beifang (und können diesen zumeist lebensfähig zurücksetzen)..

>Ein Kilo Fisch der von einem Angler gefangen wird, hat einen ums mehrfache höheren volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz als das vom Berufsfischer gefangene Kilo Fisch...

> Angler verursachen nicht wie z. B. Schleppnetzfischer Schäden an Böden und Strukturen, die dann auch ein aufkommen des Laiches verhindern können....

Letztlich rührt das alles aus zwei Faktoren (woran dann Angler als Verbraucher zumindest teilweise mit Schuld haben):

Die Menschheit will billigen Fisch, also wird so kostengünstig wie möglich so viel Fisch wie möglich auf  den Markt geworfen

Die Ertragskette führt dazu, dass die Berufsfischer für ihren Fang kein angemessenes Entgelt erhalten (1 kg Dorsch ist (weit) weniger als 1 Euro für den Fischer).

Eine andere Verwertungskette, die den Berufsfischern helfen würde, das Einkommen mit weniger gefangenem Fisch zu erzielen, würde mit Sicherheit den Fischbeständen (weltweit) nutzen.

Dass bei unter 1 Euro/Kilo für den Fischer (beim Dorsch) und bis über 20 Euro/Kilo fürs Filet im Einzelhandel da noch "Luft" drin ist, sollte jedem klar sein.........


----------



## NorbertF (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Berufsfischerei eh ein Auslaufmodell.
Das geht auf Dauer nicht gut.
Bei Säugetieren kann sich die Menschheit schon lange nicht mehr von der Jagd ernähren, die Nahrung wird gezüchtet.
Die Jagd ist mehr Sport und Landschafts/Tierhege. Klar wird die Beute auch gegessen, aber das ist marginal im Vergleich zur Zucht.
Bei der Fischerei muss es ähnlich kommen, oder es gibt bald keine Fische mehr.


----------



## prophet12 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> ey leute ihr habt doch alle kein plan davon berufsfischer müssen fangpausen machen aber ihr dürft alle weiter machen fällt euch nicht mal die ungerechtigkeit auf wir berufsfischer gehen kaputt dadurch und werden immer weniger müssen damit unsere familien ernähern und ihr werdet immer mehr und dürft immer weiter fischen und das ist genau falsche wenn mann was schonen will denn muss man zusammen halten und denn müssen alle pausen machen und nicht nur die berufsfischer deren existens davon abhängt denkt da mal drüber nach :beipiel:ein angelkutter fährt mit 30leuten raus wobei jeder 5dorsche fängt ein dorsch hat um es wenig zu sagen nur ein kilo bei den 30leuten wären das 150kilo dorsch am tag mit wind tagen wären das sagen wir 250tage die der kutter auf see fährt sind es 37500kilo es gibt in der ostsee aber mehr als 40 solche kutter gehen wir nochmal von 30schiffen aus sind 112500kg dorsch .das war jetzt die rechnung der angel schiffe und schaut selber wie viele boote und brandungsangler es noch gibt.und dabei kann der fisch nicht geschont werden ihr rottet sie nämlich mit aus.und noch was wir berufsfischer müssen wenn wir die schleppnetzfischerei betreiben 3seemeilen von der küstenlinie abbleiben,die trollfischer(schleppangler)jedoch dürfen bis auf´n strand brettern.wo bleibt da die gerechtigkeit#c


 
Kannst Du bitte diese Rechnung nochmal mit Berufsfischern machen ???? Danke
Dann stellen wir mal einen Vergleich auf....


----------



## mowerpac (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Hallo, 
Möchte mich hier nicht auf eine Seite schlagen, stimme aber sowohl Fishcop als auch Thomas9904 zu.

Effektiv(er) im Vergleich zu Schonzeiten scheinen ganzjährige Schutzgebiete zu sein. So konnte ich persönlich meine Erfahrungen machen wie gut sich der Dorschbestand im ***** Militärhafen (militärische Sperrzone) erholt hat, bzw. geblieben ist. Damit das so bleibt werde Ich dort nicht nocheinmal angeln.

Desweiteren kaufe ich auch keinen wildgefangenen Fisch mehr, es gibt genug Zuchtlachs/Forelle/Zander.


----------



## FrankHB (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Ich finde, wenn man Berufsfischer und Freizeitangler mit miteinander vergleicht....
dann sollte auch die ganze Wahrheit genannt werden.

Wenn Fangverbot ist für Berufsfischer, dann darf der Berufsfischer so viel Dorsch in der Woche als Beifang mit reinbringen....200 kg (ich hoffe, die Zahl stimmt noch).

Wenn der Berufsfischer im Schießgebiet (Sperrgebiet) fischen will, bekommt er dafür, dass er dort nicht fischt, eine Entschädigung vom Vater Staat, die soll gar nicht so schlecht sein. 
Wenn der Fischtrawler an der Kette liegt, gibt es auch Geld vom Vater Staat. Ich meine das sollte man auch fairerweise mit erwähnen.....
Ich bin einer von den erwähnten bösen Schleppanglern, der mit seinem Boot so dicht an das Ufer fährt, dass die Campingleute Angst um ihr Vorzelt haben.

Also wenn Zahlen, dann bitte die Wahrheit. Die Zahlen kann nur der Berufsfischer bringen.Ich krieg keine Entschädigung.

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass gezielte Schongebiete was bringen.
Thomas9904 hatte vor einigen Jahren bei einem änlichen Thema
vorgeschlagen, dies Schutzgebiete zu errichten, aber auch so, mit Unterwasserhindernissen.....das kein Schleppnetzfischer dort fischen kann.
Konnte mich damit erst nicht anfreunden (habe ich damals auch geschrieben) nur heute bin ich immer mehr der Meinung, dass wir diese Schongebiete brauchen.

Man kann jeden Beitrag zerreissen, nur sollten wir fair miteinander umgehen.....ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Angler dem Berufsfischer seine Existenz  kaputtmachen möchte.

Gruss Frank


----------



## NorbertF (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



> ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Angler dem Berufsfischer seine Existenz kaputtmachen möchte.



Doch, glaub ich schon. Zumindest die Existenz als Berufsfischer. Die Fische sollten allen gehören (bzw. keinem).
Kann nicht sein, dass ein Berufsstand vom Fischbestand lebt, der allen gehört.
Netzfischen ist zu wenig bestandschonend. Gegen Berufsfischerei wie sie zB auf den Malediven betrieben wird hätte ich nichts. Da kommt nur das raus, was sofort wieder natürlich erneuert wird. Kein Raubbau wie mit der Netzfischerei.
Mit Angelruten ist ein Bestand in einem grossen Gewässer kaum zu beeinflussen, mit Netzen schon.


----------



## felix181 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Ich will Eurer Ostseediskussion (zu der ich nichts sagen kann, weil ich dort noch nie gefischt habe) einmal einen weiteren Aspekt hinzufügen: Ich angle seit vielen Jahren in der Adria auf Thune (Bluefin). 
Früher war das wirklich ein Abenteuer und machte einem Angler riesigen Spass. In der Hauptsaison (je nach Wassertemperatur zwischen August und November) war immer die Chance gegeben einen der grossen Blauflossenthune an den Haken zu bringen. Der Drill eines solchen Riesen (der grösste war dort, wo ich immer unterwegs bin immerhin 408 Kg schwer, also nicht gerade ein Zwerg) ist anglerisch eine der aufregendsten Dinge die man erleben kann. 
In meiner kleinen Marina waren bis vor etwa 3 Jahren zumindest 50% der Boote auf das Angeln der Thune ausgelegt und während der Saison wurde fast an jedem Wochenende ein Thun mit über 70 Kg von einem der Sportangler "erlegt". Darunter war und ist eine Entnahme zwar nicht verboten, aber total verpöhnt.
Die gefangenen Thune wurden von den Sportanglern an den örtlichen Fischhändler verkauft, der flott mit dem Kühlwagen da war um die Thune rasch fachgerecht zu "versorgen". Der Angler bekam für einen 200 Kg Thun etwa 500 bis 700 Euro, was natürlich die Kosten bei weitem nicht deckte, aber es war schön für die "Jagd" belohnt zu werden.
Gekauft wurde der Thun dann von japanischen "Scouts" und 24 Stunden nach dem Fang war der Fisch am Sushimarkt in Tokio - ich weiss, dass das pervers klingt, aber 99% der grossen Blauflossenthune gehen nach Tokio (meist vom Flughafen Venedig aus). In Tokio erzielen die selben Fische dann Auktionspreise von umgerechnet bis zu 100.000.-.
Soweit so gut - pervers, unglaublich, aber leider Realität. 
Im Laufe der Zeit hat sich dann die ganze Berufsfischerei nach den Wünschen der Japaner gerichtet und die Fischer räumten mit ihren Schleppnetzen alles ab was nur Thune vermuten liess. Der Verkaufspreis dieser in Japan so begehrten Adriathune rechtfertigte aus deren Sicht quasi alles - da wurde das Meer umgeackert, Fischbestände dezimiert - alles nur um an die Thune zu kommen.
Heute sind fast keine Thune mehr da - die Sportfischer verlieren nach und nach das Interesse am Fang auf Thune, weil man ungern das ganze Jahr rausfährt um letztlich keinen einzigen Thun zu angeln. Ich habe mein Boot mittlerweile auch auf ein kleineres "getauscht".

Die Berufsfischer fahren aber in immer höheren Frequenzen um immer weniger zu fangen - es ist einfach zumindest in der Adria eine Fischart quasi ausgerottet worden.

Die Blauflossenthune wurden nicht von den Sportanglern ausgerottet, sondern einzig und alleine von der Berufsfischerei. Gut, das ist in Anbetracht der zu erzielenden Profite ja auch durchaus logisch, aber aus meiner Sicht sagt das auch, dass sich das ganze NUR durch staatliche Kontrolle vermeiden hätte lassen können. 

Sinn eines Einschreiten des Staates wäre gewesen, gerade den Berufsfischern das Ruinieren ihrer eigenen Einnahmequellen zu untersagen. Die Sportfischer spielen in dem ganzen Konzert nicht einmal die Rolle der Triangel in einer Symphonie. Im Gegenteil, die sind ein angenehmer Wirtschaftsfaktor mit einem zu vernachlässigendem Negativeffekt.

Leider hat aber, genauso wie jeder Berufsstand, der Berufsfischer primär das Interesse das "Jetzt und Heute" abzusichern - für das Morgen sorgt dann schon die Allgemeinheit (Arbeitslosenunterstützung). Das ist überall so, also auch in dem Bereich.

Genau deshalb müsste eigentlich ein Staat ohne Rücksicht durchgreifen - zum Schutze derer, die es trifft. Das geht aber nirgends wirklich auf und daher ............................ ist der Thun in der Adria quasi ausgestorben.

P.S.: Irgendwelche Verbote gibt es natürlich bis heute nicht - jetzt sind sie auch nicht mehr notwendig, weil eine nicht mehr existierende Strasse muss man ja auch nicht mehr regeln...


----------



## NorbertF (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

sehr schöner Beitrag imho. Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben als anhand eines Beispiels.


----------



## h1719 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Es gibt ca.6 Wochen Dorschschonzeit für Schleppnetzfischer. das variiert immer etwas. Es geht meistens ab Anfang Mai los. Passive Dorschfischerei (Stellnetze u. Angelleinen) darf weiterhin durchgeführt werden. Bei der Schleppnetzfischerei auf Plattfisch u. ev.Hering od. Sprotten sind Beifangquoten für Dorsch festgelegt, die bei der Anlandung nicht überschritten werden dürfen.Das ist übrigens eine EG-Regelung, die von allen EG-Ostseeanrainerstaaten eingehalten werden muß.


----------



## FrankHB (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Doch, glaub ich schon. Zumindest die Existenz als Berufsfischer. Die Fische sollten allen gehören (bzw. keinem).
> Kann nicht sein, dass ein Berufsstand vom Fischbestand lebt, der allen gehört.
> Netzfischen ist zu wenig bestandschonend. Gegen Berufsfischerei wie sie zB auf den Malediven betrieben wird hätte ich nichts. Da kommt nur das raus, was sofort wieder natürlich erneuert wird. Kein Raubbau wie mit der Netzfischerei.
> Mit Angelruten ist ein Bestand in einem grossen Gewässer kaum zu beeinflussen, mit Netzen schon.



Ja, aber ohne Berufsfischer geht es doch nicht. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass du das so gemeint hast.

Gruss Frank


----------



## NorbertF (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



FrankHB schrieb:


> Ja, aber ohne Berufsfischer geht es doch nicht. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass du das so gemeint hast.
> 
> Gruss Frank



Und ob ich das hab. Warum sollte es nicht ohne gehn? 
Zumindest ohne Netze.
Die Berufsfischer auf den Malediven dürfen ihre Thune nur mit Angelleinen fangen, dadurch bleibt der Bestand unverändert und die Malediven haben die mittlerweile grössten Bestände der Welt (und Probleme mit illegalen Kuttern aus dem Ausland).
Trotz der Einschränkung fangen sie genug (weil einfach genug da ist).
So ists ok...Netze jeglicher Art finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
Erklär doch mal warum es ohne Berufsfischerei (Netz) nicht geht?

Mich könnt ihr aber getrost ignorieren, ich habe keine Ahnung von der Ostsee. Ich schreib nur was ich denke, übernommen von den Gewässern die ich kenne.
Wenn ich nur dran denke dass sogar hier im Elsass Kanal noch ein Berufsfischer sein Unwesen treibt...obwohl die Bestände eh schon lächerlich sind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

Nicht das Netz als solches ist das Problem.

Sondern welche Art von Netzen in welchem Gewässer wie verwendet wird.

Und ob den Berufsfischern weiterer Raubbau genehmigt oder eben dagegen was unternommen wird.

Fisch ist ein wertvolles Nahrungsmittel und sollte allen zur Verfügung stehen - aber eben nicht um jeden Preis!

Von daher hat die Berufsfischerei durchaus ihre Berechtigung - Nur nicht in der heutigen Form.

Fisch MUSS einfach teurer werden, damit die Berufsfischer von weniger Fangmenge leben können und daher bestandsschonendere Fischereiarten betreiben könnten.

Und es MUSS definitiv großflächige Schongebiete geben, in denen jede Art der Fischerei und/oder sogar des Befahrens untersagt ist.

Dann könnten problemlos Berufsfischer ihr Auskommen haben und kein Angler würde mehr meckern.

Wenn man aber sieht welche perversen Züge hier die "Geiz ist geil" - Mentalität annimmt, gehe ich mal von einem "natürlichen" Aussterben der Berufsfischer aus:
Wenns nix mehr zu fangen gibt, weils den Aufwand im Gegensatz zum Ertrag nicht mehr lohnt.....


----------



## FrankHB (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

..... Thomas9904 .....
Fisch MUSS einfach teurer werden, damit die Berufsfischer von weniger Fangmenge leben können und daher bestandsschonendere Fischereiarten betreiben könnten.

Dazu noch ein Beispiel:
Ich kann nur von Heiligenhafen schreiben.

Der Fischer verkauft seinen Fang an die Genossenschaft. Die Genossenschaft transportiert den Dorsch zur Weiterverarbeitung per LKW. Nur wo fährt der LKW jetzt hin? Wir haben in Deutschland keine Fischindustrie mehr (ich glaub nur noch eine).
Der LKW fährt etwas über 1000 km nach Frankreich. Und dort wird der Fisch aus unserer Region verarbeitet.
Also wird der Fisch schon teurer, nur das Geld bekommt nicht der Fischer. 

Gruss Frank


----------



## dorschjäger007 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*



FrankHB schrieb:


> ..... Thomas9904 .....
> Fisch MUSS einfach teurer werden, damit die Berufsfischer von weniger Fangmenge leben können und daher bestandsschonendere Fischereiarten betreiben könnten.
> 
> Dazu noch ein Beispiel:
> ...



oder nach Esbjerg/Dk#q


----------



## degl (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

@FrankHB...........

noch teurer?..................ich soll derzeit 17 € an der Ladentheke für kg Dorschfilet zahlen:c

Erst wenn z.B."Käpten Iglu" das Kilo 17 € kostet,dann werden die Kunden reagieren und dem Raubbau der Meere durch Konsumverzicht ein Ende bereiten.
Ich weiß, du kannst persöhnlich nix dafür,das die Situation so ist,wie wir sie jetzt erleben......................aber wenn "der Fischer" nur das aus dem Wasser holt,was er/sie selbst vermarkten kann,dann wäre dem Fischbestand wirklich geholfen.
Industrielle Fischfang wird immer unter dem Aspekt......mehr,schneller,effektiver................betrieben werden.Nur so ist es zu erklären,das aus "Eiweiß" unterwegs "Gold"wird.
Die Neufundländer schauen seit nunmehr 15 Jahren mit Tränen in den Augen aufs Wasser und können verzweifeln,das sie sich selbst zu "Loosern" gemacht haben.
Denn aller Hoffnungen zum Trotz.........der Kabeljau kommt wohl nicht wieder...............#q

Und wahrscheinlich wird es in den nächsten Jahren anderen Fischern auf dieser Welt genauso gehen|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------



## hans albers (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: fangverbot für berufsfischer?*

moin..
ich glaub da gibt es zwei aspekte...
alle haben so lange gefischt(EU), bis sie gemerkt
haben , "oh dem dorsch gehts z.zeit gar nicht gut,
da müssen wir mal quoten einführen und netze mit
bestimmten maschenweiten",wobei gesagt werden muss
das eine land machte es so , das andere so...|kopfkrat
dem war zuvor ein ungezügl.  fischen
vorausgegegangen(letzten 30 jahre) in nord-und ostsee,
da man wohl annahm, das der fisch ewig dasein wird.

die folgen bekommen wir jetzt heute zu spüren,
was aber noch viel schlimmer ist sind die  sogen. piraten-trawler,
die sicheinen dreck um quoten/bestimungen kümmern
und gegen die meiner meinung nach viel 
rigoroser vorgegangen werden musss.
(waren-boykott,nicht anlaufen von häfen-wenn bekannt, etc.)
solange die weiterfahren, werden es die
dorsche (und andere fische )schwer haben.

ausserdem finde ich  ganzjährig geschützte
schongebiete keine schlechte idee...

greetz
hans


----------

